# Kategorisierung einer Webseite



## rethus (25. Juni 2007)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht, wnan eine Webseite - aufgrund des besucheraufkommens (Visits/Hits) als klein; mittel oder groß angesehen werden kann?


----------



## dateninquisitor (25. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, willst du wissen, was viele Hits/Tag sind.
Ich würde sagen Wikipedia hat "viele" 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a2/Wikipedia_hits_per_day_late_2002_with_a_gap.png


----------



## rethus (25. Juni 2007)

Naja, ich will nicht wissen, wie viel viel sein kann, sondern wie sich das bei den "normal-steblichen" Webseiten so kategorisieren lässt.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Nicht dass ich wüsste.
Macht auch nicht wirklich viel Sinn.
Eine Seite über z.b. Beethoven mit 1.000 Hits/Tag ist gross.
Eine Seite mit nackten Mädels und 1.000 Hits/Tag ist klein, obwohl viel interessanter. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## rethus (25. Juni 2007)

Aber meist is es doch so, das Seiten auf denen man Werbung schalten kann, sich mit Ihren Hits und Visits hervor tun.

Gibts denn da Erfahrungswerte, ab wie viel hits/visits sich das anbieten von Webebanner-Schaltung lohnt, und welche Preise man da nehmen kann... ich beschäftige mich nämlich derzeit etwas verstärkt mit marketing und werbung, finde aber nur wenige detailierte Infos.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juni 2007)

Naja, eine Seite mit einem hohen Bekanntheitsgrad ist für die Werbepartner natürlich viel interessanter als eine völlig unbekannte "das bin ich" Seite.
Die Seite muss aber auch interessante Themen bieten.
Die Seite kann also noch so bekannt sein, wird aber nichts bringen wenn das Thema schei..... ist.
Und dann ist es noch die Frage ob die Werbung überhaupt zu den Themen passt, Werbung von z.b. dem Kinderschutzbund macht auf einer XXX-Seite nicht wirklich viel Sinn. 
Es ist also eine individuelle Entscheidung der Banneranbieter..... zumindest so lange sie seriös sind.


----------



## Maik (25. Juni 2007)

Hi,

mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML hat das Thema wohl wenig zu tun, weshalb ich es mal ins "allgemeine" Internet-Forum verschiebe.


----------

